
Goldman Sachs: ESports Joins the Big Leagues - Dowwie
https://www.goldmansachs.com/insights/pages/infographics/e-sports/?cid=eml-np-briefings-briefings-textlink-201801--
======
Dowwie
The study (linked at the bottom):
[https://www.goldmansachs.com/insights/pages/infographics/e-s...](https://www.goldmansachs.com/insights/pages/infographics/e-sports/report.pdf)

